# Venice redfish 10/27



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

My buddy Chris and I went after the reds again after work yesterday. The tide has been at a extreme low in the afternoons for the last few days but with the slight NE wind to blow some water in the bay, we took a chance that some water would be where we needed to be. Hooked up to the Jon boat and we headed for the bait shop for some fresh shrimp followed by a short search for a spot to launch on the side of the road. We found the magic spot and carried the boat to the water and loaded our gear. In about 100yds I started casting with a shrimp under a popping cork and something wanted it after about the second cast, but it missed the hook. Put on a new shrimp and tried again, within a few minutes I was hooked up on a rat red but at least I had one in the boat. Put another shrimp on the hook, castes and let it sit while a fan casted with my rattle trap. A few cast later I am hooked up on a nice red that swallowed my rattle trap, got him in the net and boat at about the same time as my cork went under. Chris grabbed the fresh hookup and starts working the fish to the boat while I try to get my fish out of the net so we can use it for the one on its way to the boat. About the time I get my fish flopped on the floor, his rod that he was free lining a shrimp on bowed over and began to take line, he quickly hands me back my rod and tends to his fish. Once again my fish is netted and flopped in the floor to empty the net for repeat action. Three fish flopping in the bottom of the boat and we were having fun. We caught 6-8 reds, a speck and flounder. They were biting rattle traps, flukes and dead shrimp what ever way we wanted to serve them. 
I try to take a picture of all of them when we clean them.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats on the fish Jeremy! Looks like you are finally getting rewarded for all the time you have put in down there.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Brandon!
I just need to find the good ones with the PA and I'll be a happy man.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Thanks Brandon!
> I just need to find the good ones with the PA and I'll be a happy man.


The good thing about the PA though is that there is no gas tank to fill up. All it costs is time.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, the jon boat only has a trolling motor so we only have to charge a battery.
But like the PA, we can go places that the bass/bay boats can't.
I try to be careful where I go in your kayak, I didn't know when you brought it over that it was so new. I don't want to just launch it anywhere and with out someone to help carry it, I'm limited to where I launch. I need to talk Chris into putting a hitch on his car so that we can take both. 
Everybody down here with a ramp wants $10 to let you in the water and $5per/lb for shrimp. I could wrap up $140 a week in fishing without much effort.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

It's a hard life but someone has to do it!:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

tank banger said:


> It's a hard life but someone has to do it!:thumbsup:


You can too!


----------

